# Greece (led by Span) kicked the *** of Dirk's Germany



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Greece just beat the crap out of Germany in the final game of Continental Champions Cup 2006 (84:47) and won the championship


















:wink:



Span: 20 mins, 12 pts (3pts: 3/3, FTs: 3/4), Rebs: 5, Steals:4


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

now that is NICE


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

LOL AT Dirk, Good Job by V-Span


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hell Yeah!


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

v span is nice, i cant wait for him to come over here and play in the rookie sophomore game with luther, him, and novak!!!


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Is Dirk in tears? Another choke job by the Nowitski! :clown:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I wonder how he feels losing both the NBa finals and the championship


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

God damnit, I hope this makes him angry and wanting to win more..


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:clap: 

He'll replace Mutombo as my fav. Rocket (outside T-Mac and Yao) if he does the same here.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

What a way to make an impression to our fans. Great job V-Span!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

DAMN that was more of a lopsided game then I would've thought


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> now that is NICE


Wow, great, Germany is supposed to be very competitive. Span had good stats, aggressive ones, hopefully that'll translate here into SPANOLI SPANOLI :banana: What jersery# will he wear with the Rockets?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Edit: Never mind, I got him mixed with Novak


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow Span beating Dirk is like Rox beating Mavs! :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, it rarely happens and it becomes a huge upset if it does :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn that was one hell of a whoopin


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

now that's cool... what happened in that game? anyone got a recap? 

v-span only played 20 mins tho... still, good signs for the rox if he plays for us this season...


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

i cant wait to seeh im play


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

TracywtFacy said:


> now that's cool... what happened in that game? anyone got a recap?
> 
> v-span only played 20 mins tho... still, good signs for the rox if he plays for us this season...


He only needed 20mins


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

20 minutes is about how much he'll play a game for the Rockets


----------

